# Rumor Moen bought Waste king



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

My Moen rep mentioned it to me today. He asked if Waste king (WK) is a good product. I told him I didn't know but after reading some old post the vibe is they are not so great. Hopefully Moen will make them better c


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've come across some very old waste kings still kicking. I install them and haven't had one come back with a warranty issue yet.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> I've come across some very old waste kings still kicking. I install them and haven't had one come back with a warranty issue yet.


Thats nice to hear because there is some old post on PZ that weren't very favorable to WK. 

I hope moen keeps it professional and not boxstore but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can buy Waste Kings under the Titan brand at Costco.


----------

